
As Zynga stock price plummets, company hemorrhaging top talent - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/08/as-zynga-stock-price-plummets-company-hemorrhaging-top-talent/
======
uvTwitch
Good. Hopefully they'll put their talent to good use, instead of squandering
it.

